# chrisrex 29 gal saltwater biocube reef tank



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

hello all

well this is the first time I'm posting about my tank

where to start!!

well the story goes like this, a friend of mine got me interested in starting a saltwater aquarium back in Dec 2011 so are started looking around for tanks at my LFS pet stores and what have you, then I started looking on eBay. WAIT NOT EBAY you say.. lets just say I could not resist, On January 14 2012 I won the bid on a 29g oceanic biocube, the wining bid was $106.87 USD and by the time everything was shipped said and done it was $160.00 USD. It was posted on eBay with everything in working order and no cracks, well that what he said. lets just say my excitement grew to disappointment. because I received the tank with 2 hair line cracks in the very back, lets say I was not a happy camper plus the pump was missing. On a plus side thought all the lights are new and working as well as the fans. so I searched high and low for a replacement tank and nothing seem to be a good enough deal that would be worth in so, I decided to strip the tank of the glass. I had to cut, scrap, and peal all the old silicone not to mention pulling off all the black trim pieces, but in the end I won and was able to silicone a new piece in with minimal difficulties. After I had it all together I filled it with regular tap water and tested for a week to make sure all the silicone held together and that there would be no leaks,

the next week I went to my local fish store and bought everything I needed

-3 buckets
-1 air pump
-3 hoses 
-2 air stones
-1 master salt water test kit includes PH,Ammona,nitrite,nitrate
-1 refracometer
-1 thermometer
-30 pounds of LS
-28.5 pounds of LR as pores as I could find 
-1 water pump
-50 gallon bag of instant ocean salt

my grand total of this list was about $500

oh yes almost forgot I contacted the seller of my tank and told him the issues I had, and he was kind enough to give me back $100

so in theory I only paid for shipping of the tank which is $60

so far my total spent on the tank is

the tank $60
silicone $20
6mm glass $10
equipment $550

total------$640

so I think I haven't been doing to bad if I'm not mistaken the new style 29gal biocubes are not that much cheaper at the store

anyways enough about my great savings

I set up the tank about 9 days ago and nothing really hasn't happen yet 
I've seen a few hitchhikers and what not here and there 
but over all my tests are still at zero I think by the end of the week Ill see my Ammonia levels will rise.

I have a few concerns as well, I think have some green hair algae growing in there.

I think I made one mistake and didn't myself one of thoughts ro/di filters 
the guys at the FS told me that it wasn't needed in my area of living because the water is already good from the tap and all I needed to do was add a few drops of prime

also I have a few questions about hitchhikers and IDs pictures are posted below










First day










Day 3 took 2 days for the sand storm to clear










After I rearranged the rocks










I was told this guy is harmful and a type of anemone parasite that will frag like crazy and over populate the tank so I got rid of him, RIP Scoot










I'm not sure what these are I'm sure they are eggs and they are all over this rock so please help with the IDs

anyways thanks for checking out my tank


----------



## Chrisrex (Jan 20, 2012)

Day 1 Sunday March 4 2012
Salinity-1.024
Temp-78*F 
High Range PH-8.0
Ammonia-0.25
Nitrite-0
Natrate-0


Day 3 Tuesday March 6 2012
Salinity-1.026
Temp-77*F 
High Range PH-8.0
Ammonia-0.25
Nitrite-0
Natrate- 2.5??


Day 5 Thursday March 8 2012
Salinity-1.025
Temp-78*F 
High Range PH-8.0
Ammonia-0.25
Nitrite-0
Natrate-0


Day 7 Saturday March 10 2012
Salinity-1.025
Temp-76.5*F 
High Range PH-8.2
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Natrate-0

Day 9 Monday March 12 2012
Salinity-1.025
Temp-76.5*F 
High Range PH-8.2
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Natrate-0
10% water change 3 US Gallons


----------

